
Show HN: Ultra-low overhead logging for Java - ekoutanov
https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/zerolog
======
sorokod
Not benchmarking against log4j 2 is odd as it implements low latency
asynchronous logging.

~~~
1900jwatson
It explains where the speed gains were achieved and I don't think log4j2
really solves that.

